# No Sound On Realtek HD Audio.



## Zeroko (Feb 5, 2008)

Firstly im new to this forum so Hi to everyone, and I Hope someone here can work Miracles.:1angel:

OK heres the deal, its a real ball buster;:upset:

Windows Vista Ultimate 64 Bit
3.0ghz Dual Core Intel D
3.0 Gb ddr2 Ram
1.0gb Nvidia Geforce 8500gt Super (dont know if thats needed):grin:
Realtek Hd Audio. (Speakers hmm)

I have an onboard Realtek HD audio card, its worked fine up until yesterday, when the sound started getting distorted and then just cut out all together. I havent be able to get the sound back on since. The speakers still work fine, checked them on another system.

It shows on my pc that there is a sound output, but no sound comes out.
As shown here:

http://img180.imageshack.us/my.php?image=soundcomeoutwd4.png

This is My Motherboard:

http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=ConRoe1333-D667%20R1.0

That should save a bit of time.

Extra Info, Tried uninstalling, reinstalling, roll backing and updating drivers all over the place, no sounds are muted anywhere, windows audio service is on, no other sound cards, cleaned old drivers out, bios have onboard sound card enabled.:4-dontkno

The only thing i have not tried is re-installing windows or repairing it, because to be honest i kinda broke the disc......:sigh:

Thanks for any help in advance..........please help.......ray:


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi zeroko!! :wave:

Welcome to TSF :wave:


Firstly, see if there is any yellow excalamation mark on Device Manager. Try to play music again now, can you still see the visualization on WMP? 

Try to boot into safe mode, and see if the sound work fine there. If its not, try to create a new user account, and see if it works :smile:


----------



## Zeroko (Feb 5, 2008)

Nope none of the above thanks for the help though, i honestly think the jack ports are broken.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Can you tried to post the screenshot of the Device Manager, and also information from the Everest or cpu-z. Maybe you need to update the chipset of your computer :smile:


----------



## Zeroko (Feb 5, 2008)

ok i will look into it and get back to you soon


----------



## Zeroko (Feb 5, 2008)

Ive had enough, nothings working, so i brought a new sound card.

Thanks for the help guys even if you wernt successful im still very thankful to you, thank you.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Zeroko said:


> Ive had enough, nothings working, so i brought a new sound card.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys even if you wernt successful im still very thankful to you, thank you.


Sorry for not be able to solve your issue :sigh:

But, glad to hear that you have the sound on the computer again :grin:

If you have any other issue, just post again, and we'll glad to assist you :grin:

Hope you enjoy your stay here at TSF :grin:


----------



## Zeroko (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Guys Some Problems are beyond being solved i would think, Thanks again.


----------

